# Success with FET



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi All 

I'm looking for a bit of advice. I did my second round of unsuccessful ICSI in August that failed. We had one blast put back and the cycle failed. We have one frozen embryo and I just want some advice about how likely it is to work? 

The blast I had put back was hatching and looked perfect on paper but didn't take. 
This just leaves me feeling surely having the frozen one put back is pretty pointless because 
1. It will be a slightly less perfect embryo 
2. It's fresh brother or sister didn't take so surely it has no chance? 

I want to know if people have had success for failures with FET because my logical head says surely all FET success is the people who had success the first time and are having a sibling not people in my position. 

For me the 2ww is the hell and when it fails I really spiral out of control so don't really want to put myself through that for an unrealistic chance. Also I am a teacher so we paid to go privately this time as our NHS clinic closes in my Xmas, Easter and Summer hols basically the only time I can have treatment. So the FET will cost us more money we don't really have (not that money will stop me if it's got a good chance of success.)

I am 27 and it my husband has less than 1% normal shaped sperm (in case reason for infertility has an impact.)  
Thank you for taking the time to read and comment x


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hi there

I'm note sure from your post but it sounds like you have undergone a fresh cycles.

I've had two fresh cycles and whilst I did get a BFP on the first we sadly had an early loss.  On the second fresh cycle we did it was a BFN which I was expecting to be honest.

Now on our third cycle which was a FET and have got a BFP   I think for myself personally I found the frozen cycle a lot less stressful than the fresh, no egg collection/injections etc.  I have also read a lot of reports which state that frozen cycles could be more beneficial for some peeps as its more natural.  This is certainly how I felt, I also think that the prognova (to thicken womb lining) has helped me as both fresh cycles I started bleeding before OTD. 

Hope this helps and I wish you lots of luck whatever you decide to do xxx


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,

I had a fresh cycle a hatching blast which failed along with three more fets all failed.

Last Fet (all the same batch) Hatching blast BFP.  I didnt do anything different, to be honest I presumed from the beginning it wouldnt work! no rhyme or reason.

H x


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm in a similar position going for FET following a failed ICSI cycle. We had our follow ups last week and I am bearing in mind the following and going for the FET. 
1) if it wasnt a good embryo the hospital would never have frozen it
2) Ladies go on to have sucessful pregnancies with much lower "graded" embryos - so all worth a try
3) FET is cheaper and less invasive, I'll probably only have 2 scans and the transfer
4) This is a numbers game, I had a 60% chance of sucess last time, so the reason it failed could be anything - and is out of my control. 

Might be worth checking with your hospital how sucessful their defrost rate is, and what they would calculate the sucess rate as. 

I certainly felt in my fresh cycle that I felt so ill, and out of sorts after the surgery - and the evil progesterone, that it would not work. This time I am better prepared for the side effects of the progesterone (soluble fibre at the ready) and feel my body will be in a better place.

I do understand the debate though, I did wonder about just going again, but it seemed sensible to do the FET, and have a wee rest. 

Good luck deciding! Must be so hard to have to fit it in with working in a school!


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hello Hun i know how you feel i done my first ivf cycle i had 1 8 cell embie day 3 transfer ending in a bfn the clinic gave me a 60% chance of success !! on that day 3 i had a 9-cell and 5-cell my 9-cell on day 5 was frozen at a hatching blast my 5-cell at day 6 was to weak... i two think if they put the best one back then why would my blast work, but like the clinic said if it makes the thaw then they must be strong embies, i was thinking of just going for a fresh as i two found the 2ww and getting a bfn so hard as all do !! i have now decided to go for my blast if i don't try i will all ways be wondering what if. I'm doing a natural fet as all though i did not find ivf to bad i just feel my body would respond better with out drugs plus it gives my body a rest if it don't work i have been told i can do fresh straight away hoping it don't come to that wish you lots of luck also clinic said they don't freeze embies they don't think would not make a baby and only freeze the strongest good luck hun xx

ps if you go to the fet cycle buddies there are lots of success story's on there x


----------



## Hope4aMiracle (Nov 8, 2010)

I had an unsuccessful  fresh cycle at the end of last year. I got a BFP but the HCG levels were only 38, they went up very slightly but then treatment was withdrawn. I had two frosties from the same batch and I am 5 weeks pregnant today. I too thought it was pointless, one embryo suvived 95% and one only 70%, but one or the other has stuck. I cried just before ET and considered not going through with it. But FET's can work!!!! I was on a medicated cycle which I prefer because the clinic have control over your body, I don't trust my body to do what it is supposed to do. Good Luck!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice plus 5 weeks hope4a that is awesome so pleased for you. Got to go to work now but will read and respond properly later. Thanks ladies x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you a lot of good points. I think if we had two I'd feel a lot better about it as that would give more chance round the frozen issues. 
Harden 77 I also started to bleed both times before my test. My period comes on the day it is due every 4 weeks regardless so working with this maybe a good thing as the progesterone obviously doesn't work for me either. Has anyone used anything else? I was going to ask about this when I go to review at the start of next month. 

I'll see what they say and ask all the questions you suggest thanks x


----------



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey...

I can't comment on whether FET is successful as I'm on the last day of my 2WW after having 2 transferred on 8th Sept.

I am on double Crinone gel applications, one in morning one at night and Progynova.

The Progynova doesn't appear to be having any negative effects, but the progesterone gel has had me on tenderhooks from the day before FET.  It has caused me to bleed after every single application, and I actually thought they'd cancel the transfer - but after a scan they said it wasn't AF but is infact fresh blood caused by the gel inserts (TMI sorry).  So DP had to get some lubricant for me as they thought I was cutting myself.  But still with the lube I have still bled only a very little after every app.

If I was to do it again, and if I was to advise anyone - I would say if there is another progesterone option - take it - because it has made it an even bigger rollercoaster than it was last time    when we get a   tomorrow     I am going to speak to them about the long term affects of the gel as I don't think its very healthy to react like it.

Hope this helps when you go for your meeting xxx

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------

